# String Light DIY Decor



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Wasn't sure where to post this since it's multi-sectional but came across this site accidentally that sells string lights & they have some pretty cool DIY instructions towards the bottom of the Halloween section.









Halloween Lights - Yard Envy


Outdoor Halloween lights create a spellbinding scene! Enchant trick or treaters with Halloween lights in the spookiest colors including purple, orange and green.




www.yardenvy.com





Light Wrapped Trees:









DIY Spooky Trees using branch lights:









Chandlier (although it looks like Christmas colors than Halloween) but for the idea:









Each explains how they are done.


----------

